# Western Montana



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Open started with a big triple with two retired. The first bird down was on the right thrown right to left alongside a ditch filled with water. The middle bird came next thrown left to right and angled back across the same ditch. The two gunners throwing the converging birds each retired back to trees just behind where they threw. These marks were nearly equidistant but with most agreeing, since the middle mark was angled back, it was likely a little longer. The flyer was on the left shot right to left and was shorter than the other two marks. There were many handles and pickups as some dogs got lost in the far field beyond the ditch and others returned to old falls or switched. The wind, when it came up, was blowing such that the dogs could catch the scent of the right bird while going to the middle mark. As a result, most but not all handlers were taking the right hand bird second. It was an unusually warm day so everyone was keeping an eye on their dogs for any sign of overheating. There were wading pools with water near the line to cool them off.

Unofficial callbacks to the second series (39 dogs): 

1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,13,17,18,19,21,22,25,26,29,30,33,34,35,36,38,39,40,41,45,46,48,49,51,52,55,57,58,59,61,62

Scratches: 11,15,37,43,53,54

Second series starts with dog #62.


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

And Judy is being modest not describing how well her dog Trek did the first series.


----------



## leslie luray (Jul 18, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS to Chuck Kiehn on his WIN in the Q! Last week with Katie and this week with her sister Hannah! Nice work Chuck!


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Open land blind had a dry pop from the flyer crates as soon as the handler hit the mat. The blind ran behind and to the right of the flyer crates, past the right side of a fallen tree that had been prominent in the first series, through two trees, across a ditch, and on into the field. The left hand tree that formed the keyhole was the same place the right hand gunner retired yesterday. So throughout the blind, there was lots of draw to the left. 

Note: Dog #10 was left off the callback sheet in error. It was called back from the 1st series. Dog #61, although called back was scratched due to injury.

Unofficial Open callbacks (20 dogs):

2,4,5,7,10,13,18,19,22,25,26,33,36,41,45,48,51,52,58,62


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Open water blind went over a dike, into the water, across an island back into the water, over a fat point, back into the water, angle a channel of water, and up and way out into the field. Handlers could run up to the top of the dike to handle once their dogs disappeared over it. 

Unofficial Open callbacks to the 4th series (17 dogs):

4,5,7,10,13,18,19,22,25,26,33,36,41,48,51,52,62

Rotation starts with 15 so dog #18 starts in the morning.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

I have not seen any official or even semi-official Qual results but I heard that

1st - Hannah - Kiehn/Remien
2nd - Gamble - Greer/Taylor
3rd - Rocky - van der Lee/Fangsrud
4th - Woody - Plesko

Again these are only by hearsay, so if anyone can fill in any gaps or make corrections, it would be appreciated.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Amateur started with a quad with one retired. First down was the long retired mark in the middle thrown right to left from the top of a hill down into a valley. Second down was the long up gun on the left thrown left to right on top of a hill. Third was the flyer on the right shot left to right. Visually, the long retired gunner was tight behind the flyer gunners so the two marks formed a flowerpot. After the three marks were down, a hidden gunner stepped out from below the line and threw a bird into the channel that crossed below the line and was on the way to all marks. The bird fell approximately in line with the line to the long retired mark. Once the dog picked up the short bird, that gunner retired. I didn't see a lot of the Amateur but from what I did see, some dogs had a hard time with the tight lines to these falls and bailed out of the test or mismarked one of the birds. Some dogs broke. Early on the wind was such that the dogs could wind the flyer station on the way to the long mark which caused dogs to return to the flyer or break down and hunt short. There were many handles and pickups. 

Unofficial callbacks to the 2nd series land blind which is currently running (31 dogs):

2,5,6,7,11,13,14,17,20,21,22,24,25,26,27,28,29,30,34,37,39,40,42,44,46,49,51,52,57,59,60

The land blind started with dog #46.


----------



## jazztime (Mar 3, 2008)

Callbacks to the 3rd series of the Amateur (22 dogs):

2,6,7,11,13,17,20,22,24,25,26,27,30,34,40,42,46,49,51,52,57,59

Dog #2 starts


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Very unofficial Derby results after completion of three series:

1st - Gracie - Otto - Van de Brake
2nd - Gertrude - Care - Gunzer
3rd - George - Sealock
4th - Ouuks - Muursepp
RJ - Critter - Furlano
JAMs: 1, 8, 11, 14


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Open Results:

1st - Barkley - Morrison/Erhardt (Qualifies for National)
2nd - Buddy - Brown/Fangsrud
3rd - Skyy - Woodyard
4th - Dove - Luray/Remien
RJ - Billy Ray - Christie
JAMs: 4, 7, 10, 18, 22, 25, 26, 36, 41, 51, 52


----------



## old'triever (Mar 15, 2010)

*Congratulations to Don and Dove on your OPEN 4th........way to go....:razz:*


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Congrats on the JAM Judy and thanks again for your great reporting


----------



## Fred Warf (Mar 7, 2005)

Judy, congrats on the JAM in the open. Thanks for the updates and details on the tests.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Amateur had a huge 4th series water triple in the 4th. Long, long retired memory bird with many places for the dogs to get out early and get in trouble. I think only 3 or 4 did the test clean and I heard that one of those had a handle in the 1st series. 

Amateur Placements:

1st - Skyy - Woodyard (Qualifies for National)
2nd - Ammo - Petrovish
3rd - Dizzy - C. Howard
4th - Gus - Robinson
RJ - Dash - Snarr
JAMs: 2, 7, 27, 30, 49


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Congrats to the winner...and 
Bill P with Ammo
And RTF's John Robinson with Gus!!
And the other placement and Jams...


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Way to go Skyy! You did an awesome job on a very hard last series. You go! All the way to the Natl!


----------



## capflyfish (Jun 21, 2009)

Many thanks to Judy for her posts! And congratulation on your Open JAM.


----------



## BK Tosadori (Oct 24, 2013)

Congratulations to John Robinson and Gus on your 4th in the AM!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Alice and Skyy. Congats to Bill and Amo and John and Gus.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

BK Tosadori said:


> Congratulations to John Robinson and Gus on your 4th in the AM!


Thanks and congrats who all who placed and finished. My memory my be a little foggy, but overall, that was the hardest amateur I have ever run, it was kick to be there series after series.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations to John and Gus!


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

WOW! Congrats to John and Gus! Very happy to hear this.


----------

